# Ginger lodgers!



## gingerspice (Mar 31, 2011)

My 3 cats are rarely seen together! As soon as the camera flash fired, Onslow, on the right, turned and ran off while the other two slept on.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwww what beautiful cats!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

How cute, are they from the same litter?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how beautiful, do tell us more about them.,_


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are lovely!


----------



## gingerspice (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.

All my cats come from the local CPL. They're always elderly gentlemen whose owners have often passed away with age, etc, and are always ginger!

I always had dogs. Then one day we had a stray ginger cat turn up which I continued to feed and later gave a home to. He later died and because he was ginger, I just tried to replace him with another, and so on, with each subsequent death. With each new ginger cat I became more and more interested in cats, stopped having any more dogs and now have the three pictured, all quite elderly, of course. Cost's more with regular visits to vets for tablets, etc, to keep them going, but that's a small price to pay for the love they give me.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw that's really sweet. It's so nice you can provide them with such a caring home.


----------



## Helen M (Mar 30, 2011)

They look sweet. It is always lovely to hear that there are people out there who are willing to take in older cats ad don't just want a kittens.:thumbup1:


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

How do you tell them apart??


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

'The Ginger Mouseketeers' lol

They are a gorgeous trio you have


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

We had a ginger cat just make himself at home years ago he was a right character


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Aww I love the stories behind pets :thumbup:

They're so handsome  (I'm sure they're told that all the time though  )

Em
xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Well done on you for taking in the older cats, what a lovely thing to do, i have given you some good rep for that, xxxxx ,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous gang of Gingers :001_tt1:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

gingerspice said:


> My 3 cats are rarely seen together! As soon as the camera flash fired, Onslow, on the right, turned and ran off while the other two slept on.


omg they are lovely but how do you tell them apart they look like three brothers.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh wow, 'ginger heaven'  

I adore red cats, they're my ultimate favourite and your trio look absolutely adorable


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Three beautiful ginger muffins :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you know what i have never liked ginger toms, don't ask me why i just have never liked them for some reason, i like tabby etc. 

But lately every time i see a ginger i go awww and this is no exception, they are all absolutely gorgeous and so alike too. 

please keep the pics coming would love to see more of them. xx


----------

